# Stoeger Cougar a "real" Beretta?



## EliWolfe

I've been looking for an affordable .45ACP in DA/SA. I have seen the Cougar mentioned several times as a Turkish Beretta. I am wondering just how true this is. I have a 92FS which is my favorite handgun ever. It is of course 9mm, and a different configuration. Besides the quality question, I am wondering if anyone out there has a Cougar .45, and if so, how is the recoil? Does it feel at all like the 92FS? Any comments on this pistol appreciated!
Eli :smt1099


----------



## tbone1964

I have the Stoeger Cougar in all three calibers 8000 (9mm) 8040 (40S&W) and the 8045(45acp). they are ultra reliable trigger is like buttah. yes they are beretta esentially. beretta designed built on beretta machines, to beretta qc standards. but in turkey instead of italy. finish is better on the 92 fs but they use the same bruniton finish. In short they rock...lol cant go wrong.. never had a malfunction of any kind with them. recoil is sweet on all calibers.


----------



## dangerousdan

*px4-storm-40cal--(new couger)*

Beretta PX4 ,told this unit is same as couger 8000. Have had one several mounts,best unit I ever had.


----------



## cougartex

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money. They are available in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.

The Beretta PX4 is a polymer-framed gun while the Stoeger Cougar is an alloy-framed gun, but both use the rotating barrel.


----------



## jdeere9750

I have the 8040, and I love it. Mine has run flawlessly, and it is one of my favorites to shoot. Very reliable, and I second the awesome trigger pull. I can not compare the recoil to a 92FS, but I think you will be pleased with it if you so choose.


----------



## JTEX53

Any retail rebates or discounts to be had. I saw the Stoeger Cougar 9mm for $399.99 at Academy. Held it and the SW Sigma, the Sigma was a $100 less but the Stoeger just looked and felt better in my hand.
JT


----------



## EliWolfe

Thanks for the help gentlemen. I'm going to order one up after the holidays!
Eli


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations, you will enjoy the Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## EliWolfe

Well, went to order my Stoeger and was told that the .45 only comes in an all black finish. I really wanted the "two-tone" look shown on the 9 and .40s. I have learned a long time ago that if I settle on something that isn't exactly what i want, I end up either selling it later, or spend extra dollars to "make it right". So, for now, no Stoeger. There may be a structural difference in the .45 that won't allow the two tone or, perhaps they will offer it in the future. I am disappointed but such is life. Of course I could always get a 9mm :smt082, but I want a .45!!!
Eli


----------



## tbone1964

stoeger cougar 8045 only comes in black for now will be making a 2 tone soon.. right from the stoeger rep


----------



## EliWolfe

GREAT!!! Thanks for the good news.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe

Just an update. I finally made a decision and picked up a Stoeger Cougar 9mm today. It is a perfect little brother for my 92. I wanted the .45, but after checking out the new Remington, I decided that I GOTTA HAVE a 1911 .45. The Stoeger .45 felt like a brick (JMVHO-no offense) when I did a side by side comparison. Anyway, thanks to all on the Forum for helping me learn what's what. Can't wait to shoot my new "Beretta" 9, and am saving up for a 1911 in the near future. Today I am one very happy man! THANK Y'ALL!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe

Finally got to the range with my Stoeger Cougar 8000 9mm. Ran through 150 rounds of ball without any problems. The gun felt good, obviously a bit snappier recoil than my 92, but a real blast to shoot fast strings. I know, I am the first guy to jump on the pray and spray attitude. The cool thing was that at 10 yards, the gun was controllable enough to just watch that front sight bob along and keep bringing the muzzle back to point of aim. No sharpshooter groups, but it was a unique feeling of speed and control and I really liked it. Had my brother and best buddy there too, and they were impressed with the guns overall quality. Then I told them what I paid for it, and I think I just sold another one for Stoeger. I already have put walnut grips with a cougars head engraved on it, which makes for a really cool looking gun. Ok, so I love my Stoeger and look forward to tightening up my groups next time out. Honestly, running the thing as fast as we could, combat accuracy was more than adequate. Too much fun. I would be interested in hearing how the .45 ACP recoil is compared to the 9. Thanks,
Eli:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I finally tracked down a pair of rubber Pierce Grips for a Stoeger 45 - thanks to a member at the Beretta Forum. They came in yesterday!

As most know - rubber grips for the Cougar series have not been made in many years... And, finding ones for the 45 cal Cougar is the hardest....

Now, next step is to get the 45 Cougar 

(I only like rubber grips on all my guns, and I wasn't going to buy a Cougar if I couldn't get the grips I wanted)


----------



## EliWolfe

Very nice. I have put a set of walnut on mine but I do have rubber grips on my 92. I am guessing the rubber would give me a bit more control, but for now I like looking at it the way it is. Do you have experience shooting the Stoeger .45 ACP? I am wondering about the recoil compared to the nine. Thanks for the post/pics!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

No, I have never fired the Cougar in 45. I owned a Beretta Cougar in 9mm when they very first came out in the 1990s, though.

The 92FS fits my hand perfectly - especially 1 handed. I have an expensive Ed Brown 1911, and I would like to carry a 45 sometimes. But, I prefer DA/SA. Also, as I can detail strip the 92FS, teh frame of the cougar is close enough. I can also put a Beretta D spring and a skeletonized hammer.

I will likely pick up a cougar 45 very soon. Hopefully I really like it. But, it's not that expensive. So, unless I just hate it, which I doubt, I'll probably keep it. I just have to see if I want to carry it.


----------



## EliWolfe

Cool. Yeah the .45 is a bit thicker in the grip but for guys like me (and you) that have hands made for the 92, you should like it. I would also like to check out those Pearce? Grip panels. Where'd you find them?
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

EliWolfe said:


> Cool. Yeah the .45 is a bit thicker in the grip but for guys like me (and you) that have hands made for the 92, you should like it. I would also like to check out those Pearce? Grip panels. Where'd you find them?
> Eli :smt1099


They have long been out of production. I bought them LNIB from someone at the Beretta forum after I put up a WTB ad. I was lucky - some guys put up an ad and never get ahold of them. I had to pay $70 to get them.

I contacted Pierce Grip directly previously - they MIGHT start making them again, but it will be quite some time. They have to re-tool the production line or something. They did ask me what the going rate for a used set was. We'll see if they sell them again.

The 9mm/40 cal ones are hard to find too, but not as much as the 45 cal grips...


----------



## EliWolfe

Shipwreck said:


> They have long been out of production. I bought them LNIB from someone at the Beretta forum after I put up a WTB ad. I was lucky - some guys put up an ad and never get ahold of them. I had to pay $70 to get them.
> 
> I contacted Pierce Grip directly previously - they MIGHT start making them again, but it will be quite some time. They have to re-tool the production line or something. They did ask me what the going rate for a used set was. We'll see if they sell them again.
> 
> The 9mm/40 cal ones are hard to find too, but not as much as the 45 cal grips...


Thanks for the info, I will try the Beretta forum! 
Eli


----------



## Shipwreck

Good luck.


----------



## BigDog1135

EliWolfe said:


> Finally got to the range with my Stoeger Cougar 8000 9mm. Ran through 150 rounds of ball without any problems. The gun felt good, obviously a bit snappier recoil than my 92, but a real blast to shoot fast strings. I know, I am the first guy to jump on the pray and spray attitude. The cool thing was that at 10 yards, the gun was controllable enough to just watch that front sight bob along and keep bringing the muzzle back to point of aim. No sharpshooter groups, but it was a unique feeling of speed and control and I really liked it. Had my brother and best buddy there too, and they were impressed with the guns overall quality. Then I told them what I paid for it, and I think I just sold another one for Stoeger. I already have put walnut grips with a cougars head engraved on it, which makes for a really cool looking gun. Ok, so I love my Stoeger and look forward to tightening up my groups next time out. Honestly, running the thing as fast as we could, combat accuracy was more than adequate. Too much fun. I would be interested in hearing how the .45 ACP recoil is compared to the 9. Thanks,
> Eli:mrgreen:


Would love to see some pics of the new grips.:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

BigDog1135 said:


> Would love to see some pics of the new grips.:smt1099


Wood Grips for Beretta/Stoeger Cougar -

Grips4u - Grips4u


----------



## EliWolfe

cougartex said:


> Wood Grips for Beretta/Stoeger Cougar -
> 
> Grips4u - Grips4u


I am currently on vakay in Fla. Will post some pics when I get home, I got to get a new camera!
Eli


----------

